# OK, You Asked For It!



## horus1 (Oct 27, 2008)

I see this as an affliction.

Some may call it a fetish.

Others a preference.

Sure, there is nothing wrong with one being attracted to another for their unique plumpness.

I do not have a problem with that.

I do have a problem with one partner effecting the other to become obese to the point of immobility.

My problem is it turns me on.

Subjecting the ridicule of society upon another so as to keep them prisoner in their own home. 
The Knight In Shinning Armor come to rescue the Fair Maiden, and then fattening her to the point of despair because it turns them on!
She surrendering to him in trust, while they become enslaved to each other in mutual dependence.

I Hate Myself.

Thousands of incarnations upon your world...

and it never changes. It is an issue of control and submission.

I am an artist and writer.
The difference between me und der Sunnentag (an artist?) fellow is my stories are REAL!

The Pain And Suffering Of Human Beings in the glory of the human condition. 

My stories are REAL.

They end with Loss, Pain, and Suffering.
Not the loss of weight, but the loss of life and living because of it.

I could have posted stories here years ago, perhaps upon it's original conception of what is going on here.
You would not have liked it. No one likes facing the truth about certain issues.

You Like To Feed? You Want To Be Fed?

I worship The Mother Goddess.
She is fat of thin as she will be.
Both turn me on.

The advantage of The Thin Goddess is she does not have to be heralded to when she complains of hunger.

Do not get me wrong. Please.

If you have a couple and one is a slave to hunger both are.

It must be genetic, something programmed into ones ancestors that has run amok in me.

The only way I can see it in me existing here at this time, the only way I could possibly satisfy this beast in me is to become a care giver for a Morbidly Obese woman.

I Do Not Want To Be That! That is not my bliss.

I have better things to do.

http://goodcomics.comicbookresources.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/valkyrie.jpg


----------



## goodthings (Oct 29, 2008)

i cannot understand what you are trying to state in this, maybe I am dense, but if you could clarify that would be nice. Thanks


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 29, 2008)

Nope Im not sure I get it either lol!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 29, 2008)

So, you want to feed a fat woman to death or something? 

I don't know, I think before you can do this, we'll have to vanquish the Batman.


----------



## Tad (Oct 29, 2008)

I think I'm reading that you are a feeder, in terms of what you desire and get turned on by. But you see it as a bad thing. Is that about right? 

And then there is something about being an artist telling unhappy stories, or something like that, but to be honest I didn't work too hard making sense of that part, when it comes to art I'm more interesting in show than tell--if you have stories or drawings or whatever you want to post here, then grand.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 29, 2008)

Yup - he is turned on by, and wants to "effect" (sounds like he can't say 'feed') a woman until she's immobile and dies. But hates himself because of it. 



horus1 said:


> I am an artist and writer.
> The difference between me und der Sunnentag (an artist?) fellow is my stories are REAL!
> The Pain And Suffering Of Human Beings in the glory of the human condition.
> My stories are REAL.
> ...


Here's the part I'm curious about. How "real" are we talking? Stories are stories - real life is real life. If you're trying to tell us you've actively participated in someone's death - then that's not a story.

For a writer though - it's about as unclear and convoluted as it can get. Intentional? I dunno. Creepy? Yup.


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 29, 2008)

Your problem is you are conflicted. Most people will agree there's nothing wrong with effecting someone who wants to be effected. There's no need to go to extremes and, if you do, there's no shame in acquiring help to keep your time relatively free. Tell your stories and maybe we will see what you see. If anybody decry you he is a fool. If anyone admonish you she is but a hen wanting a brood. The lifestyle you eschew is difficult, but by no means unattainable. The path to tread is narrow, but not tenebrious.

Also, try to avoid talking in poetry, it ends up going over some people's heads and befuddling many more (eg: me).


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 29, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> Your problem is you are conflicted. Most people will agree there's nothing wrong with effecting someone who wants to be effected. There's no need to go to extremes and, if you do, there's no shame in acquiring help to keep your time relatively free. Tell your stories and maybe we will see what you see. If anybody decry you he is a fool. If anyone admonish you she is but a hen wanting a brood. The lifestyle you eschew is difficult, but by no means unattainable. The path to tread is narrow, but not tenebrious.
> 
> Also, try to avoid talking in poetry, it ends up going over some people's heads and befuddling many more (eg: me).




i respectfully disagree. there can be something seriously wrong with affecting someone who even wants to be affected. because it not always true that the drives people have toward themselves or others are positive. i don't think the op wishes intellectually to become an enabler to someone who is basically out of control or food addicted. i could be wrong. but i think he is highly attracted to and wants to do that even though he knows there is something questionable about it. some people feel the need to go to the ultimate extreme --that would mean immobility and even death. they might have drives they don't quite understand that carry them to places that they never intended to go. everyone has to take responsibility for their actions and be careful about what they do to themselves and other people. acknowledging that sometimes our drives can be destructive is an important thing. living in denial can lead to lots of pain. and also there are some things that are and should be unattainable. there are places for everyone that it is best not to go--especially if we are not ready to deal with the outcomes. and sometimes i think its good to keep in mind that one thing that can destroy the pleasure of an intense fantasy the quickest is intense reality. seeing a situation and taking care of the situation and surviving it emotionally are two different things. some things are meant only for thoughts.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 29, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Yup - he is turned on by, and wants to "effect" (sounds like he can't say 'feed') a woman until she's immobile and dies. But hates himself because of it.
> 
> 
> Here's the part I'm curious about. How "real" are we talking? Stories are stories - real life is real life. If you're trying to tell us you've actively participated in someone's death - then that's not a story.
> ...




take it two sentences at a time. its really not that hard to understand. it seems like you got it. too bad people feel they have to dumb down for this site. and i'm not sure i'd describe someone's true expression as creepy--honest maybe.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 29, 2008)

Sounds to me like he's an extreme feeder driven by the Dominant submissive roles of having a feedee immobile and confined to the home. What is unclear is weather or not the prospect of his feedee dying is a turn on or if he is forlorn because he knows that his powerful desires will result in the same. Thomas Sunnentag was a Christian theologian similar to Moody and CS Lewis so chances are his comparison of the difference is more an indicator of his lack of belief in hell, his hell being real wheras Sunnentag's isn't, etc.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 29, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> take it two sentences at a time. its really not that hard to understand. it seems like you got it. too bad people feel they have to dumb down for this site. and i'm not sure i'd describe someone's true expression as creepy--honest maybe.


Dumbing down shouldn't be aka making yourself understood. 

I found it to be more art than true expression (though they can and do certainly overlap), and thus a bit vague, as art often is and should be. The parts about hate, pain, suffering, loss of life, prisoner, ridicule, genetic beast, despair, enslave... that I found creepy - because I wasn't sure if it is indeed real and actually occurring, or just an expression of feeling. But then, honest or not, I'd find those things creepy in this context. That was rather the point of it all, wasn't it. Someone was supposed to feel that.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 29, 2008)

While I don't have fantasies of feeding a woman to death. I too wonder if me being a feeder is a curse I've been unwillingly affected with. 

Why is it when one of my female friends tells me she puts on weight I compliment her rather than say "sorry to hear that" I even know some big girls that are appalled by the aspect of me liking girls much bigger than them, but that's what I'm attracted to.

The OP is trying to say his fantasies turn him on but he doesn't want them to so I kinda get where he's coming from. Other than that, it does seem very creepy.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 29, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Dumbing down shouldn't be aka making yourself understood.
> 
> I found it to be more art than true expression (though they can and do certainly overlap), and thus a bit vague, as art often is and should be. The parts about hate, pain, suffering, loss of life, prisoner, ridicule, genetic beast, despair, enslave... that I found creepy - because I wasn't sure if it is indeed real and actually occurring, or just an expression of feeling. But then, honest or not, I'd find those things creepy in this context. That was rather the point of it all, wasn't it. Someone was supposed to feel that.



i hate to tell you but art is true expression. sometimes we need to tax ourselves just a little and get beyond t.v. intelligence so we don't end up with alzheimers or something there is plenty of common speech here for those who'd rather keep to that anyway. i've read some really difficult passages in my time and these are not those. a few more seconds of thinking wouldn't kill anyone. and besides, some interesting thoughts often come out of misunderstanding a text as well. but so far i don't think anyone who has read it seems to be off base in their interpretation. give em some credit.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 29, 2008)

Art _can _be true expression, as I've already said - but the two can also be independent. I didn't find it particularly taxing, but it did make me wonder, so I suppose the OP might find that gratifying.


----------



## Fatfanplus (Oct 29, 2008)

horus1 said:


> I see this as an affliction.
> 
> 
> I do have a problem with one partner effecting the other to become obese to the point of immobility.
> ...



It seems to be that you cannot accept yourself for who you truly are.
I'm very sorry that you are so full of self-loathing.
It seems to me that the majority of people here on Dimensions are here because they embrace themselves for exactly who they are, regardless of what society deems as "normal" or "appropriate".
Maybe one day you will find some peace and acceptance of ourself.


----------



## Weeze (Oct 30, 2008)

Horus.....
why does that sound familiar....?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Oct 30, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I don't know, I think before you can do this, we'll have to vanquish the Batman.


*laughs maniacally*


----------



## horus1 (Feb 25, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Horus.....
> why does that sound familiar....?



Darling,
I can not get enough of this. The stories I have are horror stories, like Steven King.

Thin women turn me on, fat women turn me on...
but it is the prospect of taking a normal weight girl to the point of immobility that destroys me, hurts me to the point of desperation.

It turns me on and I have a hard time living with this.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 25, 2009)

horus1 said:


> Darling,
> I can not get enough of this. The stories I have are horror stories, like Steven King.
> 
> Thin women turn me on, fat women turn me on...
> ...



2 options..

Seek help or find a woman who wants to be immobile, I'm sure they're out there.


----------



## horus1 (Feb 25, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> 2 options..
> 
> Seek help or find a woman who wants to be immobile, I'm sure they're out there.




Is There Help?
What do I do? Go to a psych hospital and let them take my brains out?
I figure there may be a woman out there who needs a care giver.
I would care for her, defend her and protect her.

I would tell her she is beautiful.


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 25, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> 2 options..
> 
> Seek help or find a woman who wants to be immobile, I'm sure they're out there.



i'm not sure they're out there. i know guys out there who have been looking for someone who wants to be immobile for 30 years and have never found one. has anyone ever found one who really and truly liked being immobile?


----------



## mergirl (Feb 25, 2009)

horus1 said:


> I see this as an affliction.
> 
> Some may call it a fetish.
> 
> ...


Is this beat poetry?
Its good!


----------



## mergirl (Feb 25, 2009)

horus1 said:


> Is There Help?
> What do I do? Go to a psych hospital and let them take my brains out?
> I figure there may be a woman out there who needs a care giver.
> I would care for her, defend her and protect her.
> ...


Also, just to reasure you. They dont take your brains out in Psychiatric hospitals, especially not for a simple fetish conflict. You wouldnt even have to go to hospital. I'm not sure i understand though, are you in despair because of these fantasies? or because you think you could and would actually 'kill' someone.. cause the first you can learn to enjoy and the second would be pretty difficult so i wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## horus1 (Feb 25, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Also, just to reasure you. They dont take your brains out in Psychiatric hospitals, especially not for a simple fetish conflict. You wouldnt even have to go to hospital. I'm not sure i understand though, are you in despair because of these fantasies? or because you think you could and would actually 'kill' someone.. cause the first you can learn to enjoy and the second would be pretty difficult so i wouldnt worry about it.




Look Baby,
Anyone who would take advantage of a girls weakness for food, and then fatten and comfort her is evil.


----------



## horus1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I am trying to get a rise out of a male, I want to piss someone off!
Mostly those who call themselves "Artists" and "Writers"

Come out and challenge me, and tell me what I say is not true.


----------



## Haunted (Feb 25, 2009)

horus1 said:


> I am trying to get a rise out of a male, I want to piss someone off!
> Mostly those who call themselves "Artists" and "Writers"
> 
> Come out and challenge me, and tell me what I say is not true.



Not sure your going to get a rise out of many, alot of the feeders have felt the guilt and wonder why this is a turn on for them. Khayes has admitted it i'v written about it in multiple threads. 

The desires of a feeder can be a scary thing.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Feb 26, 2009)

Did we ask for it? I don't recall asking for it.


----------



## Haunted (Feb 26, 2009)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Did we ask for it? I don't recall asking for it.



You may not have asked for it! But it appears he definitely Brought it!


----------



## Weeze (Feb 26, 2009)

Haunted said:


> You may not have asked for it! But it appears he definitely Brought it!



Oh. Girlfraaan.

It been brought.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 26, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Oh. Girlfraaan.
> 
> It been brought.



I believe you mean, "it's already been broughten".


----------



## Haunted (Feb 26, 2009)

*It's ON !!!!*


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

horus1 said:


> Look Baby,
> Anyone who would take advantage of a girls weakness for food, and then fatten and comfort her is evil.







horus1 said:


> I am trying to get a rise out of a male, I want to piss someone off!
> Mostly those who call themselves "Artists" and "Writers"
> 
> Come out and challenge me, and tell me what I say is not true.



erm, its not true
I could reply to you in 'beat' if you want though.


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am of the Valkyrie.

You are like children groping for a flashlight in the darkness when the power is out and the lights have gone.

Understand?


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

You strain to write
are kinna trite
and full of shite.


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Did we ask for it? I don't recall asking for it.



So you like em' dead, Huh?


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

swoop down then on us all,
save the wounded of this earth
slumped over your winged horse
back to vallhallla
You are a dead thing too you know,
and hitler rode you nightly

babble your tired incantations
to raise us from slumber
too tired to welcome you
with feasts of our depths 
of shallows you drown in 
because you are face down

But this eats you away
if not from beneath then from within
and something is holding you
still and not soothing
and i bet food consumes you
as you carve up remainings.


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am not here for fun.

I am DEADLY serious.

I can kill people with my words.

I will likely get banned here also.

I shall not be forgiven for my words.

You are all human incarnates.

I am Valkyrie!


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

horus1 said:


> I can kill people with my words.




Aww cute, like the roberta Flack song.


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Aww cute, like the roberta Flack song.


Which song is that my darling,
the only roberta flak song I know is that one....

how does it go?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-B1wdau8uHU


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

horus1 said:


> Which song is that my darling,
> the only roberta flak song I know is that one....
> 
> how does it go?
> ...


yes indeed. That one sweet cheeks! Oh sorry, i see by your profile you are viewing 'erotic weight gain' i wont interupt you..x


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

and I might get interested.
I have a sense of honor, and will not betray the courage of one who needs me.


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7FGPIRJx6I&feature=related


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

The only thing which truly matters is love, and caring, and mutual admiration.
The only thing which matters is love!

I have been spat upon by "Love And Light"

OK, I will do darkness now!


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

I liked the vid. You do know that the valkyries were women right? The Daughters of Odin.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

horus1 said:


> The only thing which truly matters is love, and caring, and mutual admiration.
> The only thing which matters is love!
> 
> I have been spat upon by "Love And Light"
> ...


hmmm thats strange i say 'love and light' a lot but not here normally. Quite freakish!


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I liked the vid. You do know that the valkyries were women right? The Daughters of Odin.



Yes my darling.

My Mother is Freya, some may call her Frigg, but I am always in the thick of the Frey!


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Of the Valkyrie tribe.
We would be what you people call Osteogoths.

We rode off the Russian plains into a place in northern Germany called Kustrin,
which translates into "Katherine", or "Kristine".

The thing about us was we were a Matriarchy. The women ran everything.

I am only Michael,
I am of the Valkyrie!


----------



## _overture (Feb 26, 2009)

you know, I'm finding this all rather interesting. plus, you read like an opera character. I like that.


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Why are you asking me questions about things that are so dear to me.
No one knows about Oden and Freya.
My mother and father.
I watched him beat the S#i+ out of her once,
but being so much smarter than he...
She got him back!


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

_overture said:


> you know, I'm finding this all rather interesting. plus, you read like an opera character. I like that.


Ya' Want Opera?
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7721718910773009169


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

excellent.
and what did she do?
I'm not totally up on Norse mythology but had a song called "Valkaries" and my vollyball team was called "Vallhalla" so i know the basics. 
Why are you such a winker


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

mergirl said:


> excellent.
> and what did she do?
> I'm not totally up on Norse mythology but had a song called "Valkaries" and my vollyball team was called "Vallhalla" so i know the basics.
> Why are you such a winker





Watch the cartoon.
I am Bugs Bunny, in real life.


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

mergirl said:


> excellent.
> and what did she do?
> I'm not totally up on Norse mythology but had a song called "Valkaries" and my vollyball team was called "Vallhalla" so i know the basics.
> Why are you such a winker



Ok, 
Mother Created Herself with the utterance of her own voice.
She was first.
At this time father created himself out of the void with the utterance of his own voice.
Mother saw this as she was standing behind him.
She took advantage of this and recreated herself before him, only that he would think he was first.

Understand?


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

horus1 said:


> Ok,
> Mother Created Herself with the utterance of her own voice.
> She was first.
> At this time father created himself out of the void with the utterance of his own voice.
> ...


The point is you are not ment to.


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

mergirl said:


> The point is you are not ment to.


Not Meant To What?
I am my Mother's Daughter!
Do Not Piss Me Off!


gosh you people are so stupid!


----------



## _overture (Feb 26, 2009)

gosh, this is actually rather entertaining. you're not really saying anything that deep or profound, man. I'm afraid!


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

horus1 said:


> Not Meant To What?
> I am my Mother's Daughter!
> Do Not Piss Me Off!
> 
> ...


You are not ment to understand creation. 
Nor destruction.
The infinate if beyond the finate.
Understand?


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

mergirl said:


> You are not ment to understand creation.
> Nor destruction.
> The infinate if beyond the finate.
> Understand?


plus i'm sure you are your mothers daughter...I'm not arguing with you there squire.


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

mergirl said:


> plus i'm sure you are your mothers daughter...I'm not arguing with you there squire.



You are sharp. 
I am no squire.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

sorry, i ment square.


----------



## prickly (Feb 26, 2009)

...........!!!!!!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 26, 2009)

horus1 said:


> Look Baby,
> Anyone who would take advantage of a girls weakness for food, and then fatten and comfort her is evil.



Dude! What you say is ABSOLUTELY not true. I have a weakness for food. ****BASK in my glory**** .... or, dont. It still is what it is either way. Are you evil if you like it? Saintly if you don't? Good and evil cannot be simplified to just these terms. I'm hungry. Stay with me gleefully or leave me in dispair, the fact remains. Your feelings one way or the other are immaterial. If you were forcing or coercing an unwilling person that would be different.


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

We were on a forested crossroads just north of the Boscage country outside Normandy. The allies established a beachhead, and now breached the Furhers "Fortress Europe".
I was sitting beside the road talking with the captain of my panzer-grenadiers while his men filed past us to our assembly point. Walking among these soldiers was a five man panzer crew in black waffen ss tunics. There was only another Panzer unit in this area that was part of the 501st Schwere. They were walking faster then the other men, and obviously heading to their vehicle. Earlier from that direction I had walked through a platoon {four tanks} of heavy Tiger I, camouflaged under some trees on either side of the road.
The five men walked quickly in single file through the other battle weary soldiers who were ambling down the road. The last man in this column was shorter then the rest. He was about 5'4". 
A very tall grenadier who hefted a machine-gun on his shoulder took note of this little panzer crewman. As the smaller man rushed past him the taller man reached out, and knocked the shorter mans panzer kepi onto the ground. The smaller man stopped and turned. He looked up at the tall grenadier. He went over to the tall machine gunner, swung back, and when he threw his punch I watched as the shorter mans feet literally left the ground, as his fist impacted right square on the taller mans chin! The upward force of this punch popped the stalhelm right off this mans head, and he fell knocked out cold! 
The Panzer crewman then picked up his cap from the ground, smacked the road dust off it on his thigh, put on and straightened his cap, and then turned to catch up with the rest of his crew.
My grenadier captain leaped to his feet and went over to the downed man whose comrades were helping by pulling him to the side of the road. My captain was enraged! I heard him mutter, How dare that little panzer crewman hit one of the men who are here to protect his precious panzer!
I liked this Hauptman Grenadier. There was a camaraderie and loyalty in this unit.
I was now following my Grenadier's Captain who was on his way to give that panzer crewman a piece of his mind. We got to where the Tiger tanks were hidden beneath the canopy of trees. That crew that had filed passed us was just mounting their panzer, and that small man was about to enter into his tank through the commanders copula when he saw us approaching.
That man stood straight up upon the turret of his monstrous tank. He placed his fists at his hips, and looked at us menacingly. This man small in stature was obviously the commander of this Tiger, and in fact commanded this platoon of all four Tiger tanks parked here.
My Grenadier's Captain looked at me and I just shook my head, indicating to him that we had better not start anything. "Shies-sen!" my captain said under his breath, as he started back down the road to where we had been.
As I watched this little panzer commander disappear into his gigantic vehicle I suddenly recognized who he was!
I ran after my Captain who had gotten to his men at the side of the road. The tall machine gunner was back on his feet. The grenadier's Captain hollered at him to go and retrieve his helmet out of the road. The man staggered, and then jumped to getting his stahlhelm. He returned snapping to attention as he put his helmet back on. The Captain looked him up and down, and grunted, "Good! and continued, As for the Panzer Hauptsturmfuhrer, you got what you deserved! He could have you court marshaled!
A messenger from the command post pulled up on a bicycle and asked, Hauptsturmfurher Wenct? I nodded affirmatively, and the young boy in a mans uniform simply pointed in the direction he came. He announced, The GeneralOberst wants you! 
To the dismay of this young lad I requisitioned his bicycle and left him in the capable hands of my captain. I rode for the command post.
I report in at the command post, and GeneralOberst Sep greets me, hands me a set of orders. He turns heading for the exit of the CP and says Come on Kid I want you to meet someone. The next thing I know I am following the general down the road to the place where the Tiger Tanks were parked.
We walk right to the Command Panzer, and the Captain of the vehicle leaps off the deck to land at attention before the General. At ease, Hauptsturmfurher. Sep said to him. Get me your map, and set me up a table over here. The Captain had a folding table and chair ready, and set them up as ordered.
Sep sat, spread the map on the table, and went over our assignment.
Being Hitlers personal body guard has its perks. GeneralOberst is a rank Sep came up with himself. You have heard of a Major General? Well, GeneralOberst made Sep a Colonel General! He was a Drill Sargent in the First War.
Sep had the authority to requisition the platoons he needed from the Regimental Command Units of the other ss Panzer Divisions. This would unite the Knights in Shining Armor of the different Panzer Divisions, and create cohesive fighting units for several engagements. 

When the General answered our questions, and began folding the map he said, Oh, and he turned to his captain and said, Hauptsturmfurher Wittmann, allow me to introduce you to Hauptsturmfurher Wenct.
We just stood there looking at each other, wanting to see who would extend a hand of friendship first. Nothing happened, and Sep stood up, and Wittmann and I both came to attention. Sep saluted and said, Oh well, Ill just leave it to you two boys to work it out. And he left.
I offered Wittmann a cigarette, and do you know what he said to me?
I dont want your Shiesen-Kopf cigarettes.
Hauptsurmfurher Wittmann had just told me what his whole unit, all the other ss divisions, and the whole German Army thought of us. 
I was attached to the regimental command unit of the 3rd SS PZ. DV. Das Totenkopf The Deaths Head. The other panzer divisions all called us Das Shiesen-Kopf, or, The Shit Heads. 
I walked away with a photographic impression of the map coordinates. My Panzer Ace with the chip on his shoulder was going to get a lesson in warfare, Valkyrie style!
It was late afternoon and I figured just enough time to Spot my position. Our assignment would commence at 5:00 AM. the following morning.
I hopped on the bicycle and set out to the crossroad we were to defend. This was the same place I witnessed Wittman KO the grenadier. This mission only called for Wittmanns Panzer and my own, as there just was not enough of us to go around. Sep had to spread us thin in order to cover our positions along an ever-changing front. 
I was soon cycling through a beautiful French forest on a sunny afternoon. The road was empty now, and I was taking my chances, and as far as I knew this was still behind our lines, but likely not for long.
A north south road intersecting West. On the Eastside it was a forested slope that led to some bottomland that was nothing but mud. There was a stone cottage right there facing west at the base of the three-way crossroad. Across from this was a large grassy triangle that pointed east along the intersecting road and was the base of a ridgeline that emerged at that spot and created this east facing slope along the road North.
There was an area in front of the cottage where one could park a tank to defend the roads South and West, while one could park ones tank on the large grassy triangle across from this and defend the road going Northeast along the line of the hillside.
I noted with great interest that the cottage was only partially bombed out. It was on the edge of that eastern slope, and had been built into that hillside. It had a basement, but this was impossible to tell without close inspection.
The next morning I arrived at the crossroad and as I expected Wittmann has arrived first, and taken the prime position facing west as the road opened up into some pasture land that was perfect for luring and killing allied tanks. This was the way the allies would likely come. 
Now I ordered my driver to maneuver our panzer into position to cover the North and East, and the best place to do it was on that grassy triangle.
The ground was spongy but not muddy, and the tank settled in to position. We calibrated our cannon sights up that North approach. The ridge rose from directly behind us, effectively covering our rear end. We couldnt see the West road behind us, but there before us Wittmanns Tiger sat in front of the cottage with his cannon tube aimed due west down that road. The muzzle of that 88 was quite close to the right forward section of our panzer. I did not like this arrangement, but nothing could be done.
It was getting light when Wittmann radios for me to come over. Hes the Ace, so I yield.
My Gunner and I go over there, and Wittmann is deadly serious as he shows us drawings of the British Cromwell Tank. We talk briefly about it, as this was the kind heading our way, and we heard it had a new 75-mm cannon. I laughed and said shaking my head negatively, It looks like the ones they used in North Africa, and we came across some of them in the east. The Crusader tank. Fast and maneuverable with poor armament and armored protection. Wittmann looked at me and scoffed Africa Corps? I just shrugged my shoulders. He was the Ace, not me. Got all his accolades on the Russian front. Actually I had a kill count close to his, but I would credit it to my gunners in order to advance their careers. 
I did not care to be a propaganda celebrity of the Nazi Party. Whittmann did not care for it either, but he did what he was told better then I.
We examined our fields of fire. There was a tall tree in the way of Wittmann traversing his cannon to his three oclock position to cover the North approach. I pointed this out to him, and he just looked at me and replied, You cover the North and East approach, I cover the South and West!
I knew what was going to happen in advance, but I shall describe it as it happens. It is about 7:00 AM when Wittmann radios me he has two targets on the western approach. They are behind me, and out of my line of fire. I can still see whats happening, I image it, and in my minds eye I can see what is behind me, two Cromwells down the road. Wittmann opens fire, and one of the British tanks is stopped, and it explodes. Now the second British tank crew knows it is up against a large caliber anti tank cannon, and they stealthily remain behind the burning wreak which now hides them.
My driver now calls me on the intercom, Hauptmann! I turn my attention to the Northern approach and there only several kilometers away I see the first of a column of tanks. I crouch in the coupola because Wittman is still firing at the second Cromwell. This was less than 20 yards away from me to my center right, and being so close beside an 88mm PAK Panzer Abwehr-Kanone when it is firing is a very unpleasant experience. 
I use my field glasses, and it appears what is coming down the road is a line of tanks that is snaking away behind the trees to the Northeast. I tell my crew, It looks like a battalion as I tap my loaders shoulder meaning I want him to load armor piercing.
At once the Gunner contacts me, Hauptmann! I can not get a clear shot! The Sun is rising in the Cannon sights! I radio Wittmann, and inform him that we are about to be attacked in force from the North Road. 
The British spotted Wittmanns Tiger. They took up a firing line position on an angle across the road about 1200 yards from Wittmann who facing west was offering them a ¾ view broadside shot. They lined up on an angle from the side of the slope that met the road and trailed off to the ledge on the right side. First five, then six Cromwells lined themselves up to fire. 
Whittman now traversed his turret to the left to engage the enemy,
And could not bring his cannon to bare because the muzzle was stopped by a tree in the way!
And then it began. The first six British tanks fired in perfect sequence, and sparks flew as Whittmanns Tiger took all six hits on his turret side, cannon mantelet, and the port side of his front plate. I order my gunner to fire, and he reminds me of the sun in the sights. I order the driver to reposition the vehicle so we can get a clear shot, and The British open fire in sequence with a seventh Cromwell joining the firing line. 
Once again sparks are flying as that Tiger Tank is deflecting and absorbing all seven hits. I Order, Target the last Cromwell on that firing line so Tommy can not bring any more of them up, The gunner calls back, On Target and instinctively fires. The Cromwell furthest from us explodes effectively blocking the road from the rest of the battalion. My loader instinctively loads another armor piercing. 
Wittmann orders his driver to reverse to get the cannon clear of the tree. I see this happening, and scream into the COM link to Wittmann, NO! DONT REVERSE! but it was too late. That Tiger backed into the cottage. It got half way in and the floor gave way, That 58 ton Tiger Tank was now rear ended over a straight ledge with a twelve foot drop backwards into the basement of the cottage.
The front end of that huge tank was lifting into the air. It was balanced on a straight ledge that was threatening to snap the track. Whittmans driver was giving full throttle just to keep that beast in position. I ordered our driver, Quick, get us between the Tiger and the enemy! 
My driver got our 45 ton Panther tank off the triangle onto the road between the Cromwells and the Tiger. The Cromwells fire in perfect sequence, only this time our panzer is taking the hits. The 75mm shells bounce of the main hull plate, but one is deflected into the rounded shot trap of my Cannon mantlet, and it then deflects through the front deck roof into the forward compartment between my driver and radio operator. This destroys our communications system.
There is a lot of smoke and my driver and radio operator open their hatches. I yell at them, Are you alright? They are coughing. I now grab our loaders shoulder and start pulling him out indicating I want him to follow me. I yell to my gunner, Fire at will! The lead Cromwell is first jolted, then explodes completely. 
We both exit out of the coupola, and climb down to the forward deck to find my Driver is bandaging my radio operators severely injured left arm. I signal the driver motioning with my fist to get the engine to full throttle and wait. We both jump off the tank and we remove the tow cable from the port side of our vehicle, and having done this before he immediately hooks his end of the cable to the starboard towing loop on our Panthers rear.
As I approached that precariously perched Tiger, I was sure that because of the stress on the tracks they would just snap and the Panzer would tip over backwards into that basement. I hooked into the starboard towing loop on the front of that Tiger, and ran back yelling to my loader who signaled my driver to put our Panther in gear. We leaped for cover on the triangle.
Our tank pulled Wittmann off the ledge. As soon as this happened his driver gunned that 58 ton beast around ours to barrel toward the enemy. The Tiger was still connected to the Panther, which got pulled sideways with a jolt. When that woven steel cable snapped it whipped into the air snapping like a bullwhip. 
Something I learned from Hauptsturmfurher Wittmann this day was the use of the Shock Value of our equipment. Our tanks were bigger then the western allies. 
The Cromwells fired off a volley of shots wildly when they saw this massive Tiger tank bearing down on them at full speed. That engine roared as Wittmann rammed his Tiger tank right into the firing line of Cromwells. The Cromwell that took the full brunt of the ramming exploded! The British battalion commander was in the tank next to this one, and in panic he orders that whole battalion to withdraw! He has no knowledge yet that he is pinned in by the Cromwells the Tiger has plowed together.
These Tommies were something! One by one their tanks turned 180 and that column reassembled going beside itself in the opposite direction! My loader and I re-mounted our panzer and we pulled up to the left of Whittmanns Tiger. When we did this the tank crewman in the remaining 4 Cromwells including the Battalion Commander surrendered on the spot. I yelled over to Wittmann my radio was down, and he should call for the grenadiers. 
At this time a tank pulled up beside our Panther from behind us. It was the second Cromwell that hid from Whittmann earlier. They were the advance scouts for this battalion. If that Tommy were more observant on approach he could have knocked out both my Panther and Wittmanns Tiger from behind! 
Instead the commander of that Cromwell turned white when he saw before him his battalion commander standing in the turret with his hands on his head! With the sight of this they chose to surrender as well.
Later that day Wittmann and I were waiting to make our report to the GeneralOberst. Haupsturmfurher Michael Wittmann smiled at me and said, 
Let me have one of those shit-head cigarettes. 

This was the first time I met Hauptsturmfuhrer Michael Wittman. His unit was part of the First SS Panzer Division, Der Leibstandarte "Adolph Hitler" which was the Fuhrer's own division.
By this time in the war, Hauptsturmfuhrer Wittman had over a thousand enemy tank kills, and up until then all of them Russian!
My unit, Third SS Panzer, "Der Totenkopf" always fought on the left flank of the "Leibstandarte", while "Das Reich" the Second SS Panzer fought on the right flank. We had fought together on the Russian front since before "Kursk" in the summer of 1943. In the end of 43, and the beginning of 1944, we measured the advancement of Soviet Tank Technology by the wreaks they left on the battlefield before us! We had been in many engagements together, but I had never met this fellow Teutonic Knight until now.
We were assigned together for a brief, yet memorable engagement!
Now, every panzer division in the Waffen ss had these rock stars. I call them this as they are the Aces of the respective units representing their Panzer Divisions.
Every Panzer division had a Regimental Command detachment. A Platoon of three to four of the latest Panzer. There was a competition between the Panzer Divisions, and as we saw it we were knights in shinning rolled homogeneous Panzer Armor, and when we went into battle we were jousting with the enemy, anyway that is the wagon load of shit the propaganda pamphlet made me fall for.
The First ss Pz Div. Das Leibstandart or Life Guard was the first Waffen ss division created by Hitlers personal bodyguard Sep Dietrich in 1935. 
Almost as an after-birth came Heinrich Himmlers own Waffen ss division. 
Himmler was reasonably educated, and quite obviously a member of the Scull + Crossbones Fraternity, as the symbol he chose for his Division would be, Das Totenkopf, The Deaths-Head- Skull+Crossbones.
Not to be outdone Herman Goring then got his own Division exclusive to the Luftwaffe, and modestly named it after himself.
Being Hitlers personal body guard has its perks. GeneralOberst is a rank Sep came up with himself. You have heard of a Major General? Well, GeneralOberst made Sep a Colonel General! He was a Drill Sargent in the First War. Sep had the authority to requisition the platoons he needed from the Regimental Command Units of the other ss Panzer Divisions. This would unite the Knights in Shining Armor of the different Panzer Divisions, and create cohesive fighting units for several engagements. 











Once upon a time God had these two daughters.

Being daughters of God made them Divinity.

They could incarnate into the time-line of Humanity, and have fun impressing the peoples of the earth, the children of God as archetypes because of course they were Gods own daughters, made as archetypes to teach the fledgling humanity of it's own divinity.

Now there came a time in the development of Gods children that The Mighty All-Father had to separate these two daughters of his.
He took them outside the Time Line of Humanity. He sent one North, and the other South.

The one that went north experienced the future of Humanity. She saw what would become of the Children of God should they aspire to their true heritage, and the magnificent wonder and potential for goodness that was in her own heart as Gods Archetypal daughter.

She was to be returned to the Planet Earth at a critical point in Human history. She had experienced the Future of Humanity. A wondrous destiny that bound all her brothers and sisters on earth to a Galactic consciousness of many enlightened space fairing races, and one of which was Humanity itself!

His other daughter was of a rebellious sort. Even though she would not part with her fathers opinion that Humanity was destined for Divinity, she figured it would take allot longer then Gods written destiny, for she knew of humanity's love for warfare, and even participated in it.

She was angered with her father for allowing a patriarchy to develop on the planetary surface.

Now, The All Mother of Creation was of course involved in all this.
Being more wizened then the All-Father
{To his frustration, as a result of Mother making herself first, and then her letting Father take credit for it}...
Well, She of course had faith in both of her daughters.

She gave her blessings to the Daughter God had sent northward. She told her the following most important thing....

"My Child, You have pleased both your Father, and myself in the way you have conducted yourself toward our children, our daughters and sons upon Earth.
It is because of your own heart Father sends you northward into the future of our children.
Your sister does not know this yet, but Father is sending her in the other direction!
Know this! I agree with your sister upon her assessment of Father's agenda!
This is not your fault my child. I agree with you as well! This is why you are to be the one sent northward, into the Future."

The All Mother's daughter asked, "But what of..." inquiring of her sisters mission.
"Silence, child!" The All-Mother gently ordered her daughter. She put her finger upon her daughters lips.

She looked into the eyes of her All-Daughter and said,

"There is going to come a time in your mission when all the glorious wonder of what you have seen will not matter to our children on Earth. This is when your sister will find you," and, "You can not understand this now, but you will!"
The All-Father of Creation summoned his second daughter.
She would have been his "First", but being like him she made it a point to disagree with him.

She knelt upon one knee before him, letting the sheave of her sword slide upon the floor behind her.

"Yes, Father."

She knew enough not to ask.

"Michael..." God said to his Daughter.

There was silence for a long time.

"I'm sending you back."

Michael was incredulous.

"So What? You always send me back!
I have seen every battle! It's not going to change anything!"

God said, "This time it will."

Michael said, "I'm supposed to believe that?

Then Mother said,

"Yes."
God sent his second daughter back upon the Time-Line. She had to go back to the beginning.

Michael re-experienced warfare is she knew it.

She always remembered her sister.

Since it was just another do-over, she wondered just how much her sister would fit into all this mess...

One must realize that for Michael's sister it was only the first time.

At the end of the 20th century, and the beginning of the 21st in order to achieve the mission parameters Michael was caught in what one might call a "Moebius Loop".
Over and over she/he was made to relive the same lifetime. She would live her life, and upon death her spirit went right back to the beginning of this same lifetime, and start it all over again!

It took only maybe several thousand years for God's northbound mission to be completed by his first daughter.
She had the advantage of having all of God's good intentions come to fruition right before her eyes, and as archetypal representation of her father actually participate in the development of humanity to God's wondrous expectations.
It was when she tried to return to Eternity that Mother intervened....

"What of your sister?" The All Mother of creation asked.
"And so what of my sister?" she asked naively. "She always tells me what to do!"

Mother answered directly.

"You fulfilled your mission. You see the wonderful destiny in store for Humanity. Michael is still down there. He has relived all of human history from the beginning of the current epoch. The forces of darkness on the Earth have been altering the Time/space continuum. They do this in an effort to prevent the future you have witnessed from happening."

"Michael has been stuck in the current period of Human History, repeating this current incarnation over and over. 1000 times before he has been this one. Now in his 1001 incarnation he has finally achieved the mission parameters."

"He has a story to tell them now. This is all he has left to do. He does not have to do this. He is tired; he wants to come home. In 45,000 years we have never gotten Michael to this point before. Michael has altered the Time/Space continuum, and as a result you saw the outcome on your Mission."

"To them, our Children, well many of them think he is crazy. Because of what he was made to do he has been hospitalized. It pained me so to watch what they did to him, those arrogant monsters with their medications! This was almost as bad as what those Nazi's did to him in the Second World War!"

Michael's sister stood before the All-Mother, and boldly asked,
"Mother, what must I do?"

"It is quite simple, child. You must incarnate in this period of history with Michael, and simply tell them of the future, which awaits them, and it will be Michael who tells them of the past, of everything that has occurred to bring them to this point. The truth has been kept from our children of Earth for far too long."


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

I couldnt be bothered reading that btw.
pffft.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow. Is this where we invoke Godwin's law?


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh right..!! 
Weirdly enough..already my mind was making comparisons -Ride of the valkaries-Hitlers favorite tune...gak!


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

mergirl said:


> sorry, i ment square.



you must be round.


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh right..!!
> Weirdly enough..already my mind was making comparisons -Ride of the valkaries-Hitlers favorite tune...gak!



Screw hitler, I know exactly where he is being kept in hell.


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

I post stuff like this on "Intellectual" web-sites.
I get thrown off them.

You people interest me.

I come here to see women with broad large hips, which you kindly post with abandon.


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Used to call me "Fat-Boy".
Not because I was fat, it was because of my preference in women.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

horus1 said:


> I post stuff like this on "Intellectual" web-sites.
> I get thrown off them.
> 
> You people interest me.
> ...


You get thrown off intellectual web sites??
No way.
why?


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Feb 26, 2009)

horus1 said:


> So you like em' dead, Huh?



If that's a reference to my name, it's Necro*mancer*, not necro_philiac_. Learn to recognize different suffixes, you son of a vondrook.

If it's not, then you're just a very silly and circumlocutious troll.


----------



## Red (Feb 26, 2009)

This thread actually made me 'lol', for real...I'm impressed!  





















Hey, Mergirl...


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> If that's a reference to my name, it's Necro*mancer*, not necro_philiac_. Learn to recognize different suffixes, you son of a vondrook.
> 
> If it's not, then you're just a very silly and circumlocutious troll.



Ah' Necromancer, I am not as easily fooled as you would believe!
I can make you take that name back!


----------



## horus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

That is why this thread is titled,

"You Asked For It."


----------



## ryder (Feb 26, 2009)

Your ramblings bore me. Such mutterings put me to sleep in my chair. So, i'm going to take my things now and go back to bed. 


Love, Ryder


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

Ryder of the valkaries!!???


----------



## Weeze (Feb 26, 2009)

This thread is going to make my brain explode.

I need a hug.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

<<<<<<<<<<<<Krismiss>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
That hug seemed a bit jaggy, sorry.. wait..
((((((((((((((((((((Krismiss))))))))))))))))))))))))
xmer


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Feb 26, 2009)

horus1 said:


> That is why this thread is titled,
> 
> "You Asked For It."



But we didn't. 

See? I can seem like a smug, "I know better than you do, and you just don't get my complex joke" type hand-and-a-half by adding a wink emoticon to every single post, just like you.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

I like to call it a wank!


----------



## ryder (Feb 26, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Ryder of the valkaries!!???



Nah, I just wanted to pull his chain for a moment. I luv pissin people like him off. It's intellectually stimulating.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

Lol..it worked..i see he has either been banned or he has worked out how to put 'banned' under his avitar!


----------

